# 26" Schwalbe Marathons sorted



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2018)

Just a chance anybody got a pr of these sat unused , would prefer 26 x 1.75 but would consider offer widths , before i splash out on a pr .

Would prefer new but would consider used .

Might even consider a different brand but would have to have good puncture protection .


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just a chance anybody got a pr of these sat unused , would prefer 26 x 1.75 but would consider offer widths , before i splash out on a pr .
> 
> Would prefer new but would consider used .
> 
> Might even consider a different brand but would have to have good puncture protection .




There are some on gumtree for £10:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/schwalbe-marathon-plus-26x-1-3-8/1289655737

https://www.gumtree.com/sellerads/1289655737?page=1


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> There are some on gumtree for £10:
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/schwalbe-marathon-plus-26x-1-3-8/1289655737
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/sellerads/1289655737?page=1



The Marathons are the older fashioned 1"3/8 size so no good for newer mtb rims


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2018)

£26.00
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s142p31/SCHWALBE-Marathon-Plus


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> £26.00
> https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s142p31/SCHWALBE-Marathon-Plus



ouch , i didnt like them the first time i fitted some but they have grown on me but so costly


----------



## albal (3 Apr 2018)

I have a pair 26x1.75, used but minimal miles. £30 posted.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

albal said:


> I have a pair 26x1.75, used but minimal miles. £30 posted.



Thanks will let you know


----------



## Steve T (4 Apr 2018)

Hi Martin

I've got an unused pair of the puncture proof (they weigh a ton) ones (26 x 1.75 I think) in my shed - you can have them for £30 or I could swap them for something of yours , that I probably want but don't need

Steve.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

Steve

sounds good to me , what are you after ?

martin


----------



## Steve T (5 Apr 2018)

Hi Martin,

Don't suppose you've got any 11 speed bits derailleur F or R ? I'm sure there's something I need but that's the only thing I can think of at present. But the tyres are gathering dust here so you can have them when its convenient .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2018)

Steve T said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Don't suppose you've got any 11 speed bits derailleur F or R ? I'm sure there's something I need but that's the only thing I can think of at present. But the tyres are gathering dust here so you can have them when its convenient .



sorry mate nothing 11 speed other than a full Viner Maxima with di2 will be in touch are you around at the weekend ?


----------



## Kernow_T (5 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just a chance anybody got a pr of these sat unused , would prefer 26 x 1.75 but would consider offer widths , before i splash out on a pr .
> 
> Would prefer new but would consider used .
> 
> Might even consider a different brand but would have to have good puncture protection .


Schwalbe City Jet 26X1.95 (essentially as new)
Specialized Nimbus Armadillo (less than 50miles) but a bit grubby aesthetically 26X1.5

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BhMdocXgt8U/


----------



## Steve T (5 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> sorry mate nothing 11 speed other than a full Viner Maxima with di2 will be in touch are you around at the weekend ?


That would be nice but have enough bikes at present - if you want the tyres have them now I'm sure you'll get something swapeable in the near future!


----------



## Steve T (7 Apr 2018)

Hi Martin

I've dug the tyres out of the shed - I realise that that they have been fitted but I estimate no more than 100 miles on them - the bobbles are still on them.

If you're over this way let me know and i'll give you my address otherwise I'm always in Welly with the kids stuff but being half term it wont be next week.
Steve.


----------

